# DIY A-Maze-N pellet smoker trey



## smoker919 (Mar 12, 2016)

I was doing research on the a-maze-n pellet smoker and thought to myself "I could make that", and I did, cost me a grand total of $4. The material is a metal gutter guard which cost about $2.35 and some metal picture hanging wire(to twist and secure), about $1.45. Took about 30 mintutes to construct, no welding required, my DIY version in only 1 inch larger then the a-maze-n. Used it today to smoke a chicken on my MES30(master built electric smoker) and it worked like a charm, litteraly thin blue smoke the whole time. Perfect outcome on the chicken also. The trick with the masterbuilt is that you have to remove the chip loader tube completely to allow maximum flow, the Tray needs to come out as well. Give it a shot.












20160312_135238.jpg



__ smoker919
__ Mar 12, 2016


















20160312_135238.jpg



__ smoker919
__ Mar 12, 2016


















20160312_135234.jpg



__ smoker919
__ Mar 12, 2016


















IMG_20160312_114959.jpg



__ smoker919
__ Mar 12, 2016


















20160312_133938.jpg



__ smoker919
__ Mar 12, 2016


















20160312_135413.jpg



__ smoker919
__ Mar 12, 2016


----------



## bbqwillie (Mar 12, 2016)

I believe most gutter guard is galvanized. I wouldn't use that in a smoker. Galvanized material releases some nasty gases when subjected to heat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2016)

Actually I think it may be aluminum. I have a couple in my gutters & I'm pretty sure they are aluminum.

Al


----------



## smoker919 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I will look into it more


----------



## bbqwillie (Mar 13, 2016)

After doing a little research at the box store this morning. It comes in galvanized steel, aluminum, and PVC. Obviously the PVC isn't what you have. That leaves you with aluminum (OK) or galvanized (Not OK).


----------



## smoker919 (Mar 13, 2016)

BBQWillie said:


> After doing a little research at the box store this morning. It comes in galvanized steel, aluminum, and PVC. Obviously the PVC isn't what you have. That leaves you with aluminum (OK) or galvanized (Not OK).



Really, which store did you go to?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2016)

How easy did it bent. Aluminum is way softer than zinc coated steel...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 13, 2016)

Nothing personal but since Todd has patents on his products I don't think I'd make a copy of one and if I did I sure wouldn't start a thread titled DIY A-Maze-N smoker


----------



## smoker919 (Mar 13, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> How easy did it bent. Aluminum is way softer than zinc coated steel...JJ


It bent as easy as any other thin metal. I did use a hammer to get it more "straight"


----------



## smoker919 (Mar 13, 2016)

Pineywoods said:


> Nothing personal but since Todd has patents on his products I don't think I'd make a copy of one and if I did I sure wouldn't start a thread titled DIY A-Maze-N smoker


I would hope he does BC it was a genius idea. But I'm not selling, just created my own version of his great idea.


----------



## bbqwillie (Mar 13, 2016)

smoker919 said:


> Really, which store did you go to?


The orange one. They had all three types. I didn't go there for that but I happened to walk by that area and I stopped and looked.


----------



## kitobi (May 7, 2017)

im also doing this today to prepare for cold smoking my bacons, the "genuine" product here is £86 for what it actually is that's a total rip off.

I have some steel left over from making my charcoal box, all I have to do is make a template from paper to include wall height in the cut, and the separators


----------



## lantzy75 (May 12, 2017)

Pineywoods said:


> Nothing personal but since Todd has patents on his products I don't think I'd make a copy of one and if I did I sure wouldn't start a thread titled DIY A-Maze-N smoker



Patents are only if you're selling. And with patents, as long as the design is like 25% different it's okay. But again, there's nothing stopping you from making a copy for use in your own home. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 12, 2017)

You do know that there is a US Patent on that design......Just saying


----------



## shyzabrau (May 12, 2017)

nepas said:


> You do know that there is a US Patent on that design......Just saying


Is he trying to sell it? Is he trying to sell the design? No. So he's not infringing on the patent.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 12, 2017)

Nice job on your home made AMNPS--a great, well thought out build!!  I don't see anything wrong with duplicating (copying) someone else's design for YOUR OWN USE ONLY as you have done. 

Unfortunately I'm one of those handicapped guys with the design and fabrication skills of a Bull Moose.  So I usually stick with buying the original.  I have one of Todd's pellet trays and can't say enough nice things about it.

Gary


----------

